# Canine Brucellosis



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

I have been doing research on this and wanted to share it with you on the Poodle Health thread. I have already spoken to Kiara's vet about having the test done and of course I will INSIST her stud have the testing done. It is a once a breeding test like Thyroid and CERF and my vet charges about $250 for the test. Of course this is HI and it is the VCA, I will be checking with other vets for quotes. Has anyone else done research on this topic. Is so could you share your findings? This can be transferred from your dog to you, so it is contactable by humans....

Here is a few good links on it for anyone curious.

Brucellosis - Canine Veterinary Medical Information

http://www.azdhs.gov/phs/oids/vector/brucella/pdf/brucellaQADogOwners.pdf

Canine Brucellosis: Symptoms, Test Options, Treatment, and Prevention Tips - Associated Content - associatedcontent.com

I just contacted The Honolulu Pet Clinic, they are only charging $68 for this test..plus office visit and tax of course. But WAY better then $250 she goes in in the morning!


----------



## Dogsinstyle (Sep 6, 2009)

Widget's was 75.00 this spring, if that gives you a basis.
Carole


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

Dogsinstyle said:


> Widget's was 75.00 this spring, if that gives you a basis.
> Carole


Thanks Carol! So $68 is REALLY good then! I had never even heard of this until I started researching for breeding....It is scary.


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

how long should the results take to come back? I would wait for closer to the time you are breeding her, can they pickit up from their environment? you wouldnt want a neg. test now and then have her catch it after being tested


is this making sense


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

one of the local vets does an "in house" test. it runs about $50. only issue is that you can get a "false positive" and then you need to send it for the 3-5 day test.

I test every male and female before they are bred


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

frostfirestandards said:


> how long should the results take to come back? I would wait for closer to the time you are breeding her, canthey pickit up from their environment? you wouldnt want a neg. test now and then have her catch it or whatever later right?


Not normally, it is through direct body fluid transfer from what I have read. But people and other animals can get it from them! It is actually a CDC issue! Disease Listing, Brucellosis, General Information | CDC Bacterial, Mycotic Diseases




tintlet said:


> one of the local vets does an "in house" test. it runs about $50. only issue is that you can get a "false positive" and then you need to send it for the 3-5 day test.
> 
> I test every male and female before they are bred


I think the test this vet does in in house as well. I will get a second test if I get a false result, but the first one will be inexpensive enough that I am going to try that first. She will be tested every breeding to.


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

passion4poodles said:


> Not normally, it is through direct body fluid transfer from what I have read. But people and other animals can get it from them! It is actually a CDC issue! Disease Listing, Brucellosis, General Information | CDC Bacterial, Mycotic Diseases
> 
> 
> 
> ...





...so if some dog with Brucellosis peed, and then Ki-ki licked it up she COULD get it or is it only through Semen


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

frostfirestandards said:


> ...so if some dog with Brucellosis peed, and then Ki-ki licked it up she COULD get it or is it only through Semen


No it's not the semen, cause an infected bitch can give it to a non-infected dog. I will look into it more and let you know!


----------



## Dogsinstyle (Sep 6, 2009)

Canine Brucellosis | Beagles Unlimited


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Passion4Poo:

You MUST test for Brucella before breeding a bitch and a male even if they were tested before previous breeding, it is highly advisable to re test before each and every breeding. 
Brucella is insidious and can wipe out a total breeding program.. 
My vet charges $95.00 to do this test and I do it always 9 days before each breeding in order to make sure all is clear. I insist the male and female both have this test no earlier than 10 days before breeding. It takes about 4-6 days to analyze and get the results so safely 9 days before breeding is what I opt for.
No matter what your vet charges you in HI, you must do this test if you are to breed your bitch/stud dog.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

There is a big outbreak of this going on in right now in Michigan. A friend that breeds Pugs recently found out a puppy she sold to another breeder contracted the disease. Testing is very important.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

Testing is also important if you have breeding dogs and are bringing in new dogs. I test any intact rescue dog coming in- even though he's getting the snip snip in a day- i want to make sure- becuase if it's there i need to keep them continuing to be seperated. So far no issues...


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

(Permission to crosspost)

"Canine brucellosis has been found in 9 kennels in 5 different counties in Michigan (ref,state dept of Ag, Dr. A. Stinson), Breeds include Poodles. Please be aware that pre-testing before breeding is the *only* preventative measure, and that infection involves sterility, abortion and life-long health problems. I myself have been lax on this but then I don't have a whole lot of bitches coming in from outside. I am going to tighten up and once again demand testing. Can anyone remember when [a handler] had it run through her kennel way back in the early 70's. She went out of dogs. "

Judy Goldberg
Greylock Poodles


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

whitepoodles said:


> Passion4Poo:
> 
> You MUST test for Brucella before breeding a bitch and a male even if they were tested before previous breeding, it is highly advisable to re test before each and every breeding.
> Brucella is insidious and can wipe out a total breeding program..
> ...



Yes Ora, I know, I was planning on it no matter what...I was not sure of how long before a breeding was done, I thought it was a once a year thing. Thank you for letting me know the time frames in which to stay. Even if I could not have found another vet that provides the test for less, I would still get her tested.......



Dogsinstyle said:


> Canine Brucellosis | Beagles Unlimited


Thank you for this link!


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

passion4poodles said:


> Yes Ora, I know, I was planning on it no matter what...I was not sure of how long before a breeding was done, I thought it was a once a year thing. Thank you for letting me know the time frames in which to stay. Even if I could not have found another vet that provides the test for less, I would still get her tested.......
> 
> 
> Passion4Poo:
> NO You dont have to test for Brucella every year. YOu only test for brucella 10 days before each breeding you do. Even if it is your female and your male and you bred them before, and they live with you, you still have both male and female tested for brucellosis just to be on the safe side. It is expensive but can make the difference between keeping a blood line or loosing it to brucellosis that can spread like fire in a breeding establishmen and even a private home.


----------

